# Hurricane Irma



## zeveroth (Sep 8, 2017)

I just want to tell any fellow Floridians to be safe this weekend. That includes those of us in the panhandle too. She has been turning more westward. Again, be safe people. Wish you all luck.


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 9, 2017)

Irma looks like a gate to hell right now.


----------



## Beerus (Sep 9, 2017)

you could say florida is geting a lil gusty jk hope u dudes are safe


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 9, 2017)

Best of luck and stay safe to everyone in Florida from North GA. Looks like we're gonna get it too but nothing like what you guys are getting.


----------



## zeveroth (Sep 9, 2017)

She is now at 125 mph. Cat 3. Continue using to move in a westward motion. Expected to be a 4 again once she passes Cuba. Our gulf waters are still warm. If you are one of the 5.6 million asked to evacuate, I hope you listened. Cat 4 isn't really any better than the 5.  For me, it'll be another day before we are asked to leave if we even are asked.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 9, 2017)

Yes! please be safe and be careful these hurricanes are infernal behemoths!!


----------



## zeveroth (Sep 9, 2017)

She is still a monster. Once passed the mountains in Cuba, she is expected to increase again. Fellow Floridians in Tampa, heed your warning. It's going to be bad. She still has bands reaching 200 miles on each side of her. Key West, is going to be rocked very soon. Be careful and keep safe  friends.


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Sep 9, 2017)

What now?


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 9, 2017)

People keep saying things about global warming exacerbating the hurricane season, but what the hell can people do to stop such a force as climate change and lower the water temperatures? I just don't see how 7.2 billion people can stop such a force >.>


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Sep 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> People keep saying things about global warming exacerbating the hurricane season, but what the hell can people do to stop such a force as climate change and lower the water temperatures? I just don't see how 7.2 billion people can stop such a force >.>


I'm not a scientist but i think the issue is how to stop the damage from getting worse, not how to prevent it. If we keep pumping fossil fuels into the atmosphere and heating it up, this won't be the last Harvey or Irma we see.


----------



## Viri (Sep 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> People keep saying things about global warming exacerbating the hurricane season, but what the hell can people do to stop such a force as climate change and lower the water temperatures? I just don't see how 7.2 billion people can stop such a force >.>





Spoiler


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Sep 9, 2017)

I myself live in South Florida, we'll  be getting some of the worst of it. I made a blog post about it here. I'm currently bunkering in my house, working on a 3DS faceplate design to take my mind off of the storm. The absolute worst conditions will reach is between 4am and 9am tomorrow, and I'll blog about it if I'm safe afterwards.

It's honestly been an emotional rollercoaster. I really hope we'll all be ok. Best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Sep 9, 2017)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> I myself live in South Florida, we'll  be getting some of the worst of it. I made a blog post about it here. I'm currently bunkering in my house, working on a 3DS faceplate design to take my mind off of the storm. The absolute worst conditions will reach is between 4am and 9am tomorrow, and I'll blog about it if I'm safe afterwards.
> 
> It's honestly been an emotional rollercoaster. I really hope we'll all be ok. Best of luck to you and your family.


Hope U will be okay and are okay right now


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 9, 2017)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> I'm not a scientist but i think the issue is how to stop the damage from getting worse, not how to prevent it. If we keep pumping fossil fuels into the atmosphere and heating it up, this won't be the last Harvey or Irma we see.



So what are we supposed to do? We can't just magically switch to alternative energy sources without serious repercussions, alternate energy sources aren't fail proof (solar energy only works well if you live where it's sunny most of the year), and then wind energy; this doesn't do a lot of good if you don't have wind. Biofuels, using other forms of fuel, I mean, there's nuclear, but waste is a problem, and reactors tend to have meltdowns, so yeah, damned if we do, damned if we don't.

I live in the mountains of the west, our biggest potential issue are earthquakes, that fact scares the hell out of me.

@Viri, that's not really a solution


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Sep 9, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> Hope U will be okay and are okay right now


We're currently fine. The winds are starting to pick up but it's still fairly peaceful. I'm optimistic because the building codes were changed after Andrew to withstand the worst hurricanes. We have enough food/water to last a few weeks too.


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Sep 9, 2017)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> We're currently fine. The winds are starting to pick up but it's still fairly peaceful. I'm optimistic because the building codes were changed after Andrew to withstand the worst hurricanes. We have enough food/water to last a few weeks too.


That's good then, still hoping U will be ok tho


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Sep 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So what are we supposed to do? We can't just magically switch to alternative energy sources without serious repercussions, alternate energy sources aren't fail proof (solar energy only works well if you live where it's sunny most of the year), and then wind energy; this doesn't do a lot of good if you don't have wind. Biofuels, using other forms of fuel, I mean, there's nuclear, but waste is a problem, and reactors tend to have meltdowns, so yeah, damned if we do, damned if we don't.
> 
> I live in the mountains of the west, our biggest potential issue are earthquakes, that fact scares the hell out of me.
> 
> @Viri, that's not really a solution


You pretty much hit the problem on the head, all we can do is keep innovating and gradually transition away to other sources. Wind energy and solar are slowly getting better and even more profitable than good old fossil fuels, we just have to keep pushing to improve them.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 9, 2017)

zeveroth said:


> I just want to tell any fellow Floridians to be safe this weekend. That includes those of us in the panhandle too. She has been turning more westward. Again, be safe people. Wish you all luck.



Thank you. I hope that it might shift some more to the westward quite enough. We might have a tropical storm but I prefer none at all. Anybody who is near Hurricane Irma path.. please be safe and dont be foolish.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Sep 9, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> That's good then, still hoping U will be ok tho


Thank you my friend.


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Sep 9, 2017)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Thank you my friend.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 9, 2017)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> You pretty much hit the problem on the head, all we can do is keep innovating and gradually transition away to other sources. Wind energy and solar are slowly getting better and even more profitable than good old fossil fuels, we just have to keep pushing to improve them.



I'd much rather go with solar than wind, it seems to be more reliable than the other.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Sep 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> I'd much rather go with solar than wind, it seems to be more reliable than the other.


True, solar's definitely developing faster. I even saw some roof tiles that can capture solar energy on the news once.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 9, 2017)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> True, solar's definitely developing faster. I even saw some roof tiles that can capture solar energy on the news once.



There are downsides, like cost, and maintenance, but it's getting there.


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 9, 2017)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> True, solar's definitely developing faster. I even saw some roof tiles that can capture solar energy on the news once.


If you go to Amish country sometime a lot of them have solar panels on their roof and are entirely self sufficient off them. Pretty cool imo.


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Sep 10, 2017)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Thank you my friend.


How are you?


----------



## zSyntex (Sep 10, 2017)

I will never find myself in you, because in my own country we do not see certain atmospheric phenomena.
I can only wish you good luck, and for any help (even moral) all GBATemp's user are here


----------



## Viri (Sep 10, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> So what are we supposed to do? We can't just magically switch to alternative energy sources without serious repercussions, alternate energy sources aren't fail proof (solar energy only works well if you live where it's sunny most of the year), and then wind energy; this doesn't do a lot of good if you don't have wind. Biofuels, using other forms of fuel, I mean, there's nuclear, but waste is a problem, and reactors tend to have meltdowns, so yeah, damned if we do, damned if we don't.
> 
> I live in the mountains of the west, our biggest potential issue are earthquakes, that fact scares the hell out of me.
> 
> @Viri, that's not really a solution


Nuclear reactors rarely break down. Nuclear is the best choice, and saves us from destroying the o zone even more.


----------



## zeveroth (Sep 10, 2017)

Downgraded to a 2. Tampa still looks to get the eye. Miami was messed up good. Tom of flooding. Let's hope she finishes to slow down. I know that means more of the coast and inland will feel it but Atleast it wont get stronger. Thisisdaaccount, I hope you are doing well.


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Sep 12, 2017)

xXxSwagnemitexXx said:


> How are you?


I'm good! I lost power and water in my house but other than that everything went by smoothly, since I was on the opposite coast. The worst the storm did was knock over some trees thankfully. Thanks for asking!


Anyone seeing this please contact your family and friends on Florida's west coast. They got the worst of it.


----------



## brickmii82 (Sep 12, 2017)

Viri said:


> Nuclear reactors rarely break down. Nuclear is the best choice, and saves us from destroying the o zone even more.


Thorium breeder reactors are ideal as there is low waste from them as they can be easily recycled. Thorium isotope 232 is bombarded with neutrons creating Uranium 233. It further decays partly into uranium 232 which is unsuitable for weapons so it has a natural defense against proliferation. Nuclear is safe when it's not built on faultlines.....


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 12, 2017)

All things considered, Irma could have been so much worse, it's extremely lucky it was a tropical storm when it hit landfall.


----------



## zeveroth (Sep 12, 2017)

We can kind of thank the Cuban mountain range. It slowed her down enough to help the keys out some and the fact that she had pushed inland farther yesterday, added to her weakening. Still she was more than bad enough. Hope all is well tempers


----------



## xXxSwagnemitexXx (Sep 13, 2017)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> I'm good! I lost power and water in my house but other than that everything went by smoothly, since I was on the opposite coast. The worst the storm did was knock over some trees thankfully. Thanks for asking!
> 
> 
> Anyone seeing this please contact your family and friends on Florida's west coast. They got the worst of it.


That's good then, just a coincidence, we got a power cut in England yesterday, around the Kent area for about half a day.


----------

